# Triton Spirotechnique - Information?



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about these watches - age, number made, depth rating, availability of spares etc etc etc? I must admit to never having seen this watch before (if I have I've forgotten about it!) so any info would be greatly appreciated.

I've seen one on another forum & have been contacted by the owner regarding a trade with a watch of mine. I'd like a bit more info before I say yes or no!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JTs a good bloke to deal with too if it helps any...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry for not replying sooner - many thanks for the info I must admit that I was tempted by the Triton, but I've decided not to go for it. It's just a bit too different for me & it seems to be a seriously rare watch by the look of it, I wouldn't want to damage it given the probable lack of spares!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not small but not huge either - I was told by the seller that it's 40mm across.

Might be best to contact him if you want more information. I agree it is a cool looking watch, the hinged lug design reminds me of my late lamented Laco 200m divers watch - one of the few watches that I regret selling







!!


----------

